# Another time lapse



## Rockerchris (Feb 2, 2012)

I did this one today. Looks a little better then my last one, added some music too. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntk0BSwwM5Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Good stuff Rocker :thumbsup:
It might be because I'm from down under and everything is upside down for us :stuart: but here we have to start from the top so the sheets aren't resting and compressing on the sheet below it.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

would like to see more of your work chris....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> would like to see more of your work chris....


yes, do a video where we can hear that whole song from weezer

it's a good song


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Damn you're fast !  :thumbsup:


----------



## Rockerchris (Feb 2, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> Good stuff Rocker :thumbsup:
> It might be because I'm from down under and everything is upside down for us :stuart: but here we have to start from the top so the sheets aren't resting and compressing on the sheet below it.


Hmmm, I never thought of that as being an issue, I've hung demizing walls that were at least ten rows high and never had a problem. Thanks for the compliment though :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Rockerchris said:


> Hmmm, I never thought of that as being an issue, I've hung demizing walls that were at least ten rows high and never had a problem. Thanks for the compliment though :thumbup:


just so you know something about the great orge sheep shagger from down under......... kiwiman

He's pissing on your leg and telling you it's raining:yes:

I will get him back for you


----------



## Rockerchris (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> would like to see more of your work chris....


I've been messing around with a couple time lapse/ stop motion apps on my phone. I plan on making more in the future .


----------



## Rockerchris (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> yes, do a video where we can hear that whole song from weezer
> 
> it's a good song


I was gonna add a real fast metal song but I thought that weezer would appeal to more people


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Rockerchris said:


> I've been messing around with a couple time lapse/ stop motion apps on my phone. I plan on making more in the future .


 nice work chris ...you know how to roll!!:yes::yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> just so you know something about the great orge sheep shagger from down under......... kiwiman
> 
> He's pissing on your leg and telling you it's raining:yes:
> 
> I will get him back for you


Nah, if I ever piss on anyones leg it's because I'm so drunk a leg looks like a toilet.... followed by a black eye and me laying in a pool of vomit .
I was just saying what the rule book says here.... we have a group of idiots in this country that do tests on drywall etc, and apparently they know better than us and we don't know anything from our longterm experience :furious:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> just so you know something about the great orge sheep shagger from down under......... kiwiman
> 
> He's pissing on your leg and telling you it's raining:yes:
> 
> I will get him back for you


No hes not, Our board needs to be 10mm off the ground as well, If its on the ground and the house settles or an earthquake comes along then if it resting on the ground it stresses and cracks the board. Prob the same thing for hanging board at the bottom, rest the top sheet on it, Thats stress loading as well i guess.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Dig that tune:thumbsup: is that 5/8 ? I can tell by your moves you been scaffold dancin for a while:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> No hes not, Our board needs to be 10mm off the ground as well, If its on the ground and the house settles or an earthquake comes along then if it resting on the ground it stresses and cracks the board. Prob the same thing for hanging board at the bottom, rest the top sheet on it, Thats stress loading as well i guess.


No way

You sure that's not just a old wise tale. I believe the same rule applied here. But, as long as you kept a space at the bottom, that was all that was needed. We achieved that buy laying some scrap drywall along the floor, or what ever you could find. After that, how can the powers that be argue with you, weather you start from the top or the bottom. That the sheets will be touching, so no matter how you want to spin it, Gravity only works in one direction:yes:

So if you need to get your point across to a older inspector, on how gravity works. Ask him if his wife's B00bs still look the same from his wedding day. And that the gap at the bottom of the drywall will get smaller, as opposed to bigger like the wife. I'm sure you will win your argument on why it don't matter if you start from the top or bottom, just leave a gap at the bottom:whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

everything we do above 8' (pretty much everything) start on the ground with a piece of scrap underneath to keep it up , also to make sure its square before going up


----------



## Rockerchris (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah it's 5/8ths (it's been a while since I had the pleasure of hanging 1/2 inch.) Also for what it's worth, you can't see it on the video but that exterior wall is actually a pre built panels that are attached with clips at the floor and the steel I beam. The sheets are actually sitting on the clips. I know I know it's technically still on the floor but yeah I normally leave about a 1/4 inch gap at the bottom.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> No way
> 
> You sure that's not just a old wise tale. I believe the same rule applied here. But, as long as you kept a space at the bottom, that was all that was needed. We achieved that buy laying some scrap drywall along the floor, or what ever you could find. After that, how can the powers that be argue with you, weather you start from the top or the bottom. That the sheets will be touching, so no matter how you want to spin it, Gravity only works in one direction:yes:
> 
> So if you need to get your point across to a older inspector, on how gravity works. Ask him if his wife's B00bs still look the same from his wedding day. And that the gap at the bottom of the drywall will get smaller, as opposed to bigger like the wife. I'm sure you will win your argument on why it don't matter if you start from the top or bottom, just leave a gap at the bottom:whistling2:


And do you know what the funny thing is? .............The skirting (baseboards) gets nailed on to it hard to the floor. 
10mm is just plain crazy, for a 2.4m stud house to settle that much it would have to be made of marshmellows.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

We have to leave a gap at the bottom which is between 5 & 10mm. 10mm is just convenient because we use a bit of scrap board.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> And do you know what the funny thing is? .............The skirting (baseboards) gets nailed on to it hard to the floor.
> 10mm is just plain crazy, for a 2.4m stud house to settle that much it would have to be made of marshmellows.


And do you want to know another funny thing. I have seen it on commercial jobs, where the floor guys that install this type of base board shown in pic.... Some poor slob gets stuck on their hands and knees filling the gap at the bottom with durabond or some subscribed product. because the base board will wave or twist and floor polishers will knock it off:yes:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice work bro! Call me a taper but a full butt between the windows? Haha


----------



## Rockerchris (Feb 2, 2012)

Checkers said:


> Nice work bro! Call me a taper but a full butt between the windows? Haha


Ha! I was waitin for someone to catch that!


----------



## Rockerchris (Feb 2, 2012)

So YouTube was giving me trouble over my last video (copyright issues  ). Posted the same clip without music.


----------

